# Installing Doggy Door in Fiberglass Door?



## EMayo (Feb 10, 2008)

I would like to install a doggy door in my back door.  It is a new fiberglass door and I do not want to mess it up.  Is there anyone here that has installed one on this type door before? The top of the door is glass with 2 solid panels on the bottom.  The doggy door is for small dogs.


----------



## guyod (Feb 10, 2008)

When I wanted to add a doggie door I decided on a screen door with a built in doggy door. Living in the north i didnt like the idea of having a hole in the door during the winter. Plus i dont have to worry about remembering to lock the doggie door.


----------



## Doorguy4ya (Feb 10, 2010)

place the doggie door on the door to be cut, make sure you have the square set on the door where ther is at least 2 inches of material at the bottom.  Trace a line around the frame of the doggie door. check on doggie door how far the screws are in from the edge of the frame. then redraw a new square inside the one you just drew in as far as the screws are in (just on the other side of the screws is what you'll need for the screws to be able to go though the hole) ...

on the new smaller square you just drew, drill a 5/8" hole into the corner of the square all the way though the door. Using a small jig saw with the proper blade (wood blade for wood doors, metal blade for steel clad doors) cut the hole out. 

insert the outside of the doggie door into the hole (have someone hold this in place for you). then, place the inside of the door into the hole and insert the screws. (these are usually plastic, so use a screw driver to insert the screws not a drill)

total time "1 hour.


----------



## EMayo (Mar 16, 2010)

Just wanted to let you know, I got the door installed - no problem except that now I have discovered that I should have installed a weather proof door because my door faces the north and the cold north wind just blows right through so, I will be removing the one I installed and replacing it with one that has several flaps and is supposed to keep the wind from blowing through. If anyone has an alternate suggestion, would appreciate hearing from you. My husband thought there might be a way to put together a tunnel like entrance that could be removed when the weather was nice. He passed away before we had the chance to work on the project. So any help is appreciated.


----------

